# Health insurance and surgery in the UK?



## Peterb11 (26 Apr 2012)

Sorry, just read another post on another forum with a case similar to mine. I was wondering if I took out health insurance, could I actually get an operation with a surgeon in the UK under the new policy or what way does it work? 

Basically I really need surgery due to being assaulted, and the plastic surgeons best skilled for the job are in England. Due to being unemployed I cannot afford to get the lump sum and head over and get it done.

Really stuck in a rut and seriously, seriously depressed.


----------



## pj111 (26 Apr 2012)

As it is a pre existing condition you would have a 5 year waiting period  before cover would be allowed and assuming the procedure is covered.

_Patrick_


----------



## mrsk (17 Jul 2012)

If The surgery that you require is not available in Ireland you might be covered under the E112 treatment abroad scheme that allows EU citizens to have treatment within the public system of another eu country. Contact the HSE for more information.


----------

